# 2 facts about me - OFFENSIVE



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Two interesting facts about me.

1) My knob is the same length as 2 Argos pens.

2) I'm banned from Argos.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep I like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Is it the same thickness too ? :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I know I posted this but it still makes me giggle :lol:


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Very good. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:roll: :lol:


----------

